# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LGA_1_21SD is released.LG E440F and E467F added.

## mohamed73

New version - LGA flasher - unlocker v1.21SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added full support for LG E440F and E467F.

----------

